# Minor error in man page



## balanga (Mar 9, 2018)

Not sure if this is the correct forum to report such things....

There's a minor error in em28xx() .... 

It shows a link to:-

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Em28xx_devices. 

which includes a period at the end so does not link to 

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Em28xx_devices


----------



## talsamon (Mar 10, 2018)

I sent a mail to the multimedia/webcamd maintainer.


----------



## hselasky@ (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi, Send a patch for webcamd to hselasky@freebsd.org and I'll handle it.

--HPS


----------



## talsamon (Mar 10, 2018)

Done.


----------



## balanga (Mar 10, 2018)

hselasky@ said:


> Hi, Send a patch for webcamd to hselasky@freebsd.org and I'll handle it.
> 
> --HPS



I have an issue with webcamd, not sure if you can look at it...

According to the Webcam DVB compatibilty list I think my PCTV DVB-S2 adapter should be supported, at least the 460e is. I have the updated model - a 461e.

According to the chart:-

```
External USB DVB-S/S2 adapter
PCTV Systems
PCTV DVB-S2 Stick 460e (identifies as "PCTV Systems" "PCTV 460e")
0x2013:0x024c
webcamd(8) via em28xx(4)
DVB
FreeBSD 9.0
vlc (currently only DVB-S), w_scan
Requires webcamd >= 3.1.0.4 and tda10071 firmware dvb-fe-tda10071.fw [3]; remote not supported yet
```

em28xx() does not include the 460e (0x2013:0x024c) so am not sure how that gets picked up.

It would be nice to be able to use my adapter under FreeBSD.


----------

